# Freaked Out



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

I am so petrified. I have an appt today at 4:00 with the doctor. Last Tuesday out of no where I started having trouble swallowing my food. I am 40 years old and freaked out that its the "Big C". I am in remission for several years from an eating disorder and am petrified that this problem is a result.Anybody else out there with the same problems. Thanks


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Nope, sorry but I have heard of people with GERD having trouble even swallowing their food so try not to worry too much about it. Just wanted to wish you much luck for your appointment


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

Hi Screamer Thanks for your reply I went to the doctor and believe it or not its anxiety. I have been going through alot of it since my son died in May so he gave me a perscription for Prozac I guess I am an official member of the club (I call it my happy pill) and beieve it or not I took the first one and no more problems. Its amazing what are bodies can do to us when we get psyched out.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Ugh, tell me about it. I get all sorts of weird things happening to me when I'm stressed! Glad it's nothing "serious" that's wrong and that you're feeling a little better


----------



## 20820 (Aug 7, 2005)

MarshaSo sorry for your loss. I can empathise with you.Liz


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Oooh, Marsha, I'm sorry I totally read that wrong. I'm sorry for what happened. No wonder you are feeling so down at the moment. I can't empathise but as a mother I can imagine somewhat of the sorrow you must be feeling right now. My thoughts are with you.


----------

